
Reverse Engineering for Beginners - X4
https://github.com/dennis714/RE-for-beginners
======
turnersr
If you find binary reverse engineering fascinating and want to go deeper into
the formal aspects checkout
[http://www.reddit.com/r/ReverseEngineering/comments/smf4u/re...](http://www.reddit.com/r/ReverseEngineering/comments/smf4u/reverser_wanting_to_develop_mathematically/)
and
[https://github.com/turnersr/turnersr.github.io/blob/master/t...](https://github.com/turnersr/turnersr.github.io/blob/master/technology_review/Technology_Survey.md)
.

~~~
wslh
This is a really great list but it missed hooking libraries/tools. A good
thread about alternatives is also on the reverse engineering subreddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/22crn0/gpl_alte...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/22crn0/gpl_alternative_library_to_microsoft_detours_for/)

 _Disclaimer: my company does one of the tools being discussed._

------
awda
Also useful for RE beginners:
[https://microcorruption.com/](https://microcorruption.com/)

------
NhanH
If I'm interested in reverse engineering, but at a higher abstraction than
this book - let's say there is a game client communicating with server and I
want to understand what the format of the packet is (ie. application level
rather than all the way down) - does the question make any sense? And where
could I find material for it?

~~~
X4
Wireshark, Deep Packet Inspection and similar might be terms you can look
after to find out more. RFCs are what you need to understand the protocols (if
they are public standards)

------
doctorpangloss
This is an amazingly in-depth and up-to-date walkthrough. Way better than
CS61. But...

> "for Beginners"

> links to GitHub repo full of .tex files

O:

~~~
cdash
Well, the readme links to a PDF.

~~~
X4
I thought linking to the source rather than to just the pdf would be more
useful for you, as a) some might like to actually contribute and b) many would
like to know what else the author made and lastly c) a minority of people
isn't allowed to open pdf's from the internet, so they could build it locally
(or just starr on github).

------
kriro
I always enjoyed this page (pretty old and more of a hackme featuring reverse
engineering stuff):

[http://3564020356.org/](http://3564020356.org/)

The hash maze is pretty interesting.

~~~
thibauts
Good old times :)

------
kevinchen
Ouch, bad time for GitHub to go down. Here is Google's cache:

[http://cl.ly/2i150V3c450i](http://cl.ly/2i150V3c450i)

~~~
dennis714
Here is also links to PDF files: [http://yurichev.com/RE-
book.html](http://yurichev.com/RE-book.html)

------
anonu
It looks like a good resource from a very quick skim of the document. It is a
shame, however, that the English may not be too polished.

~~~
ivanca
You can always make a pull request.

~~~
voltagex_
Apart from working out which .tex file corresponds to which piece of text, the
files are tricky to read because they contain both english and russian strings
delimited by some kind of macro.

Any hints on editing this?

~~~
dennis714
Well, it's possible to grep these files :) See also:
[https://github.com/dennis714/RE-for-
beginners/blob/master/CO...](https://github.com/dennis714/RE-for-
beginners/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING)

------
voltagex_
For anyone reading this at the time of this post, GitHub is down.

------
erikb
Why do you write a 600 page book and offer it for free?

~~~
SoftwareMaven
Why do you write [an entire kernel, an operating system, an RDBMS, a web
application framework, ...] and offer it for free? Sometimes, the journey of
creation and the sharing are more important than any remuneration you might
otherwise get.

~~~
zxexz
I hope he publishes a print version of the finished book, like Miran Lipovača
did with Learn You a Haskell for Great Good! If someone releases a free book
that has immense value to me, I'm more than willing to support them by buying
a wonderful print version. There's something wonderful about having the
ergonomics of a print book, combined with the ability to copy and paste and
follow links from a PDF...

~~~
dennis714
Yes, I'll signup with service like lulu.com in future, for those who want
hardback, when I'll feel I finish the thing, maybe 1-2 years later.

